
Dissecting Gmail’s Email Attachments - superchink
http://webstandardssherpa.com/reviews/dissecting-gmails-email-attachments/
======
grakic
I loved simple vanila JavaScript in this article.

------
dmbaggett
We spent an absolutely ridiculous amount of time making drag-and-drop work
across browsers in the pure-website version of Inky (<http://inky.com>). Its
absurd difficultly was one of the reasons we migrated to an installed app
model for our first release.

Making a "real" mail client that runs in a web browser is incredibly
difficult. Basic things you take for granted when writing a desktop app, such
as being able to copy text to the clipboard, or -- seriously -- being able to
position the cursor in the editor window below the quoted text for "bottom
posting", are a huge, grinding pain in browsers. And don't get me started on
key bindings. Keyboard handling in browsers is still a comedy of errors.

It's gotten a lot better over the last few years, but it's still really hard
to mimic some standard desktop app functionality using pure HTML/CSS/JS.

------
fastest963
It doesn't mention what to do if the browser doesn't support FormData. What I
had to do at Grooveshark is just force the user not to be able to drag/drop if
they don't also have FormData.

------
kondro
An interesting dissection. I need to implement something like this that's a
bit simpler than most of the very heavy JS libraries.

